# Why do people sell villagers?



## talisheo (Aug 12, 2013)

It seems like a cruel thing to do, esp at the prices they are going for. Honestly people I see why you would sell items or even trade villagers but selling?! Really? I hope I am not the only one that feels this way.


----------



## catman_ (Aug 12, 2013)

Because now I can make the perfect town without having to worry about funds.


----------



## TeddysMama711 (Aug 12, 2013)

To get dream villagers without having to reset hundreds of times


----------



## talisheo (Aug 12, 2013)

@ catman_ That doesn't seem like a good enough reason when you can make money so easy now. Have you heard of the stalk market?

@ TeddysMama711 that still doesn't explain why people won't just give them to you. I go through villager resets everyday (starting two days ago) and give people their villagers for free.


----------



## Gizmodo (Aug 12, 2013)

Its a never ending cycle
you need to sell for a high price, so then you have bells to buy your own dream villager


----------



## catman_ (Aug 12, 2013)

talisheo said:


> That doesn't seem like a good enough reason when you can make money so easy now. Have you heard of the stalk market?



Yes I have. Stalk market is more than an annoyance when you can just sell a villager that came by your campsite.


----------



## TeddysMama711 (Aug 12, 2013)

talisheo said:


> @ catman_ That doesn't seem like a good enough reason when you can make money so easy now. Have you heard of the stalk market?
> 
> @ TeddysMama711 that still doesn't explain why people won't just give them to you. I go through villager resets everyday (starting two days ago) and give people their villagers for free.




Well you must be a very nice person then. Lots of villagers are popular and if people are willing to pay 50mil+, why not? You don't have to sell/buy them if you don't want to.


----------



## Mao (Aug 12, 2013)

I got Marshal in my campsite but I have 10 villagers  I would give it for free if it was not as popular but if it was like really popular I'd probably charge them.


----------



## Chameleonsoup (Aug 12, 2013)

I've bought villagers but I'd never sell them. I know it's only a game but it just feels a bit wrong to me! The ones I've bought can live free range in my town lol


----------



## rivulet (Aug 12, 2013)

I haven't sold my villagers before, but I've bought a ton of them to achieve my dream town. I'm only one villager away from all my favorites ;w;

I've probably spent 40m on villagers though, lol


----------



## talisheo (Aug 12, 2013)

@ TeddysMama711 Why would you even need all those bells anyway?

@ Hazelx If you had marshal in the campsite someone could have still gotten him. It takes a while but a visitor to a town with a camper can still convince them to move to their town

@ Chameleonsoup I'm glad someone feels the same way! I once bid on a villager but I have never bought one since. I am trading Lobo for Coco but it seems the person is not interested now. So I might give him away now 

@ rivulet That is just flat out insane. I would never spend that much ever. In fact, my total spending on finishing my catalog is only around 10 mil (I got 7/11 set, Ice Set, full bug set, and a bunch of other items). Who is your last dreamie? I might see them in my reset today


----------



## TeddysMama711 (Aug 12, 2013)

talisheo said:


> @ TeddysMama711 Why would you even need all those bells anyway?



To pay off house loans, to build pwps, to buy sets, buy things from people on retail, the list goes on....


----------



## jmeleigh23 (Aug 12, 2013)

I think it's sad too and I would never do it but I mean people play the game how they want to, right? So it's not really my place to say anything about how other people play


----------



## rivulet (Aug 12, 2013)

talisheo said:


> @ rivulet That is just flat out insane. I would never spend that much ever. In fact, my total spending on finishing my catalog is only around 10 mil (I got 7/11 set, Ice Set, full bug set, and a bunch of other items). Who is your last dreamie? I might see them in my reset today



Actually probably less then that. xD
But you know, they're like my main focus on the game uwu

I just need Stitches now~


----------



## Lyla (Aug 12, 2013)

I give away villagers. Selling them is odd. ''give me tonnes of money for this villager I don't even want! I deserve it.'' lol.


----------



## catman_ (Aug 12, 2013)

Give me Marshal if you ever find him then xx


----------



## Corduroy (Aug 12, 2013)

i honestly see nothing wrong with it. 
if someone chooses to spend their whole savings on a villager, it's fine with me.
i haven't sold or bought any villagers, but only because i have no villagers to sell or any money to buy.


----------



## talisheo (Aug 12, 2013)

@ TeddysMama711 I just did a quick calc on how much I have spent overall in the game and its only 20.7 mil which i can make in three weeks thanks to stalk market. And Lyla makes a good point there.

@ rivulet Hopefully I'll see Stitches today. A lot of people want him, and I only want his pic. So maybe we'll get lucky. He is one of the villagers I have to do a raffle for though. On the wish list I am using there are over 10 people who want him D :

@ Lyla OMG that is soo true. I never realized that. Now I am even more against it.

@ catman_ If I see him I'll have no choice but to do a raffle. He is soo popular it would be unfair to promise him to one person at this point.

@ Corduroy another neutral party I see  Thanks for sharing your opinion


----------



## TeddysMama711 (Aug 12, 2013)

Well, this is your opinion. Just like some people are against time traveling. People shouldn't be judged by the way they play their game.


----------



## Brackets (Aug 12, 2013)

I think that if people are selling them, and people are prepared to buy them, then why not. Sure, it would be nicer if people would give them away, but hey. I would personally never buy one. (I'm too poor anyway)


----------



## MisstreneDelta (Aug 12, 2013)

It's totally understandable imo. I have been searching for Julian for a while now (a LONG while) and every time I see someone list him they want like 7 mil to 45 mil or more. Personally, since people are duplicating nowadays as well as selling turnips and beetle farming, money (as you said) is very easy to come by. Personally, because of this, I suppose people that have the money find it no fret since they can always "make it up" again. In my case, I have very little bells as I am so busy most of the time building my perfect town so far, upgrading my house etc. Personally, NO villager is worth that much (despite them being a *RARE* Unicorn, Dragon and so on, 700 million is  just absurd) People are getting greedy and they want the funds acceptable to build their own "dream town/village" so they ask for unbelievable amounts of money. I guess in this "industry" they made, it's either "Go Big or Go Home" I would personally only sell a villager for AT LEAST 300,000 tops IF I had to. No more, no less, but alas, that is not the case. I suppose the reason is because of the odds of getting that villager is very hard since there are ALOT of villagers nowadays, they figure the price should match it's "rarity" Remember though, EVERYONE is different and you may get someone who is willing to sell them for a cheap price OR just for free. You never know.

As for it being "cruel" to sell the villagers, personally I don't believe so (UNLESS you are dirt poor and don't have the sufficient funds to "pay" for him/her) I have villagers who have moved in, demolished my bushes, my paths and trees that I worked so hard on. If I could get rid of him/her, I would in an instant. I guess they figure "Hey, if these people are willing to pay, then I am willing to sell!" Personally, A villager is NOT as valuable as the hard work and hours put into making your village nice. I used to LOVE my villagers in the old AC games, but now I am not really caring for them because of them wrecking my town. I guess I to am subject to being picky now into choosing which ones I want. I wouldn't get a WHOLE village, but just maybe one or two I can talk to. 

Hopefully, people will start to realize that the villagers "Do not have a LEGIT price" since this is all made up for the benefit of making money and should put the selling price at what they want, and not what they think it is. I guess in ways, it's being mutual on both ends as both sides "win" in getting what they want but ONLY if you can pay for it, but it is a shame for those that want a villager and do not have the money to do so. Just my thoughts, nothing more.


----------



## rivulet (Aug 12, 2013)

talisheo said:


> @ rivulet Hopefully I'll see Stitches today. A lot of people want him, and I only want his pic. So maybe we'll get lucky. He is one of the villagers I have to do a raffle for though. On the wish list I am using there are over 10 people who want him D :



oh okay c:

i know i'm probably not going to get him, so i'm just gonna get a different villager probably uwu


----------



## Jarrad (Aug 12, 2013)

Because they're greedy and they'll stick a price on anything they can find.


----------



## Mao (Aug 12, 2013)

talisheo said:


> @ TeddysMama711 Why would you even need all those bells anyway?
> 
> @ Hazelx If you had marshal in the campsite someone could have still gotten him. It takes a while but a visitor to a town with a camper can still convince them to move to their town
> 
> ...



I let someone come but it doesn't work. But I'm not sure. Some peopl say its impossible but you never know....


----------



## MorsMortie (Aug 12, 2013)

A lot of players prefer to buy and sell our neighbors so that everyone gets who they want, when they want, and with compensation for the effort involved to the person distributing the neighbor. 

When you consider the odds of getting any neighbor, as well as the odds of getting more obscure neighbors, the 16-villager cycle issues, the time it takes to initiate a villager move-out, time-traveling or waiting for the move-out day, arranging a Wi-Fi time, as well as any personal attachments to villagers, giving the nicer ones away for free just isn't always reasonable - and especially to strangers (though I have done giveaways with friends, and I think that's perfectly sensible). 

Of course, we all know of a certain very large giveaway thread that has given away hundreds and hundreds of villagers - and I've given away a few, myself - but the vast majority of villagers given away are the less popular ones, and the really popular ones are snatched up instantly by either those who are on at the exact right moment, or by forum posters who have been campaigning for weeks for a particular villager. Alternatively, they are raffled, which puts the odds of getting a villager into fate's hands. 

So it goes like this: you can take your chances waiting out in a giveaway thread and get a villager that's popular that way, or, if you have the resources, you can spend them on acquiring a villager immediately. The choice is yours. 

However.

Please do not try to infringe on other people's play styles by claiming it's "cruel" to sell villagers, because this is inaccurate. 

PEOPLE WHO SELL VILLAGERS AREN'T BAD PEOPLE. Villagers are characters in a game, so let's get that clear; I'm not breeding minks in my basement in cramped cages, I'm exchanging cute friends in a virtual world for items and bells. Whether or not I actually liked the villager doesn't matter, but I'm doing nothing cruel to them in this process other than letting them move out, or trying to get them to move out, but people who play the game "normally" often neglect villagers or allow move-outs, as well. So I'm not doing anything wrong or cruel there. 

So what's cruel? Is it the buyers? No, because

PEOPLE WHO BUY VILLAGERS AREN'T BAD PEOPLE. Paying for a villager does not make you a bad person. It makes you a person who wants something very badly and are willing to prove it. Paying is the only real way we can quantify "worth" in the AC world, because one cannot measure "liking" or "love" based on post counts, how fancy signatures are, or how nice the person is. We can guess, we can think "wow they really love X villager!", but the only real, countable way is currency.

Currency is a way to determine worth in the real world as well! There isn't anything new going on here other than that it's determining the worth of a villager. In an auction or an exchange, both parties must agree on the amount of currency for it to go through. This can be read another way: both parties must agree that the worth of a villager is high. I don't want my Ankha going to someone who claims "ME!" first in a giveaway thread. I loved my Ankha - I just had decided to give her up. So I auctioned her. She went to an Ankha-obsessed girl who I saw post multiple threads about and who in the end sent me many very sweet thank-you messages - just for agreeing to a trade where I got millions in bells and items.

It's a comfort, to know that the villager you love has been campaigned for so thoroughly. It's like getting boxes of chocolates from someone who has a crush on you. It's nice. It means they care enough to try and woo you. My Ankha went to someone who worked very hard to get her - and my proof of that hard work was the actual currency exchanged. Meanwhile, I have villagers I've given away to other towns that were later TT'd out or re-gifted. Personally, I'd rather sell a villager to someone who's going to keep them, than give them away and risk them getting lost forever. And also, it was a lot of work finding a good person to take Ankha, and getting her ready to go, and arranging a WiFi time, and all that. 

So why shouldn't I get paid for it, and why should it be any of your business? If you don't like something, maybe.. don't do it? The majority of the people whining about villager auctions are too lazy to get big bells, too full of themselves to do something like *gasp* time travel or *gasp* abuse the stalk market, and expect to be handed everything by a giveaway thread. Sorry, bucko, this world ain't free unless you're awfully sharp.


----------



## ForgottenT (Aug 12, 2013)

Finally someone who understands me 
Yeah I think people are too greedy (not everyone).
When villagers move from my town I give them away to people I know that wants them, or just post that they?re moving on the giveaway thread.
I got 2 of my dream villagers from people who was kind enough to give them to me for free.
I got *Rosie *from Flutterfairy.
And *Bam *from Vividvero.
Other people have offered me dream villagers for free too, but I did not have space when they offered it sadly.

I can understand people who trade villagers though, but it rarely work out anyways, unless you both TT.


----------



## Jarrad (Aug 12, 2013)

MorsMortie said:


> A lot of players prefer to buy and sell our neighbors so that everyone gets who they want, when they want, and with compensation for the effort involved to the person distributing the neighbor.
> 
> When you consider the odds of getting any neighbor, as well as the odds of getting more obscure neighbors, the 16-villager cycle issues, the time it takes to initiate a villager move-out, time-traveling or waiting for the move-out day, arranging a Wi-Fi time, as well as any personal attachments to villagers, giving the nicer ones away for free just isn't always reasonable - and especially to strangers (though I have done giveaways with friends, and I think that's perfectly sensible).
> 
> ...



Am I free to submit this essay as my own at my college?


----------



## MorsMortie (Aug 12, 2013)

Jarrad said:


> Am I free to submit this essay as my own at my college?



60mil and I might just consider it.


----------



## TeddysMama711 (Aug 12, 2013)

MorsMortie, I wish I could like your post!


----------



## Jarrad (Aug 12, 2013)

MorsMortie said:


> 60mil and I might just consider it.



That's a tough one :3


----------



## Hayate (Aug 12, 2013)

Most people who sell villagers have spent their own money on an extra copy of the game, or have stopped playing their game. Resetting and getting people to move is a lengthy process. I don't see what is wrong with them charging some money if they want to. Them charging for villagers has no negative effects, there are still plenty of people who go out of their way to give villagers away for free, it just takes a long time. Also if anyone really wanted to get villagers for themselves, they could go and buy a second copy of the game.
At least people aren't charging real money, as you see happen with things in other games.


----------



## talisheo (Aug 12, 2013)

I never said its a bad thing cruel and bad are different words you know. And I am just stating my opinion like everyone else, I am not insinuating anything. I am simply trying to understand the logic behind it by presenting my logic against it. 

When I say cruel I say it because people know they will just sell it to a rich person when someone very poor may want the villager more (I know I wanted Julian veyr badly and bid all my bells on him in an auction a long time ago before I knew the reset trick and someone came right in a bid around 35 mil). It just seems like an unfair game that people have purposefully set up.

Now I am not saying they are bad, I am just saying it is hurtful towards poorer players.

In all honesty this market could be destroyed easily if people were patient enough to do the reset trick. Just do about 50 resets per day and you'll get your dream villagers for free or ask for people to give them to you. It would be nice to see this market fall apart like the furniture market did (although i would never dupe myself).


----------



## Mao (Aug 12, 2013)

I'm going to try to get Marshal to someone else. Wish me luck ;_;


----------



## bobthecat (Aug 12, 2013)

anyone on ac can get rich if they want to it's not hard.


----------



## Marceline (Aug 12, 2013)

Because its a game and they don't have feelings. ; u ; 
For the moneyy~


----------



## ForgottenT (Aug 12, 2013)

Marceline said:


> Because its a game and they don't have feelings. ; u ;
> For the moneyy~



True dat  ._.


----------



## talisheo (Aug 12, 2013)

the money ain't real either.


----------



## MorsMortie (Aug 12, 2013)

talisheo said:


> I never said its a bad thing cruel and bad are different words you know. And I am just stating my opinion like everyone else, I am not insinuating anything. I am simply trying to understand the logic behind it by presenting my logic against it.
> 
> When I say cruel I say it because people know they will just sell it to a rich person when someone very poor may want the villager more (I know I wanted Julian veyr badly and bid all my bells on him in an auction a long time ago before I knew the reset trick and someone came right in a bid around 35 mil). It just seems like an unfair game that people have purposefully set up.
> 
> ...



No poor person wants an expensive villager more than someone willing to pay, because they aren't working to get un-poor. This isn't the real world, where jobs are scarce for some people. It's Animal Crossing. You can TT, you can do turnips, you can even dupe if you're really desperate. You're poor because you don't want to put in any effort, or you aren't putting in enough effort, but you expect to get something other people put effort in for anyway. It's selfish.


----------



## StiX (Aug 12, 2013)

I don't mind buying a villager that I really want but I could never SELL one, I'd feel really sad ;_;


----------



## Isabella (Aug 12, 2013)

When you _actually_ think about it, selling villagers is very strange for this game. You're the mayor of a small town, many of the villagers already lived their before you, and then your character (you) shows up and decides to become the grand ruler of things even going so far as to claiming these villagers are nothing more than things you can just sell to people as an easy way of becoming wealthy... Like, pretend you're _in_ the actual game for a second. (Won't be hard seeing that most of us play many hours a day)
It would practically be like, selling people or something. Because there aren't really any other people in the game besides you and the characters you make. So in fact, you could say these villagers are equivalent to people. You're selling people, guys. I hope you're proud of yourselves. :'(
ok I am bored and totally just over-analyzed this situation, proceed.


----------



## Patchwork (Aug 12, 2013)

I can understand this from both sides on why some people would want to trade a very popular villager for a lot of cash since some people are very keen to do whatever it takes to get the said villager, on the other hand I think I can see what the OP means when trading for a villager is cruel (forgive me if I got the wrong idea) when some needy people want a certain villager but is not able to afford it due to not being able to invest in the time to make cash and not to mention some people won't get the chance to make money due to being busy in RL and may not have the chance to be able to play at the right time of the day.

Though personally, I would just be glad to trade a villager for another one or give it away regardless of how popular it is since I really do not need so much cash and plus just giving a villager away is going to help me enough for any future plans in my town.


----------



## talisheo (Aug 12, 2013)

@ Patchwork Thank you, you were able to understand my view point and thank you for posting your opinion.


----------



## Lyla (Aug 12, 2013)

MorsMortie said:


> No poor person wants an expensive villager more than someone willing to pay, because they aren't working to get un-poor. This isn't the real world, where jobs are scarce for some people. It's Animal Crossing. You can TT, you can do turnips, you can even dupe if you're really desperate. You're poor because you don't want to put in any effort, or you aren't putting in enough effort, but you expect to get something other people put effort in for anyway. It's selfish.



Some people have lives. -.-
They go to school and work, they do not have time to spend every other hour on AC getting bells. It is not selfish neither can you measure someones desire for a villager by how many bells they are willing to make for it. I'm poor. I put in a lot of my time to AC but I still have work to do and things in my real life come first. I can't say to my boss ''Not coming in today, Marshal is on auction and I need to make bells to get him''. I give away villagers, the people I give them to are not selfish. To say its effort to give people villagers is laughable. I deserve nothing for giving people villagers for I have done bugger all to deserve a reward.


----------



## StarryACNL (Aug 12, 2013)

I always rather trade villagers than sell them!
Though most of the time the other person gets their animal out first and I can't take it- 

I agree with lyla- though I'm on summer holidays at the moment!


----------



## ben_nyc (Aug 12, 2013)

talisheo said:


> It seems like a *cruel* thing to do, esp at the prices they are going for. Honestly people I see why you would sell items or even trade villagers but selling?! Really? I hope I am not the only one that feels this way.



A tough dilemma.  In the end, that person is providing a Object that's DESIRABLE to the buyer.  Don't let these transactions affect you, or the way you play.   =)


----------



## Littlemyuu (Aug 12, 2013)

I would only pay for villagers I really like, but glad I could trade Ed for Stitches.
I mean If I have a villager I don't like I will just give it away for free, if they want to give me an little
thank you gift, thats fine to me.


----------



## Cranky Squirrel (Aug 12, 2013)

Selling in-demand villagers is just one more way of making bells in the game. On the one hand the sellers are chided for selling villagers because sellig villagers isn't necessary in order to make money since there are plenty of ways to make bells in the game. Then, on the other hand, the simultaneous claim is made that selling villagers to those with a lot of bells isn't fair because some players are poor. If a lot of bells are very easy to come by (and I agree that they are), what's the excuse for players without millions of bells in the bank? I have to agree with those who are saying that if you can't afford a villager it's your own fault. If it really meant something to you, you play the stalk market and go beetle and shark harvesting on the island every night to make the money. That would be the priority in order to get your dream villager quickly. The people who have the bells put in the time. Those complaining about others buying and selling villagers sounds like sour grapes to me.


----------



## TeddysMama711 (Aug 12, 2013)

I just don't get how people can associate the word "cruel" with this. How is it cruel? Is the animal being neglected or affected in any way? To say that "there are poor people that want it too"- theres many things I would like both in real life and in the game but I don't go around saying "well I'm poor and can't afford it, so its cruel to charge me for it" in most places that would be considered begging which, lots of people don't tolerate. If someone is so poor and has literally 0 time to ever make any type of bells, then why does begging for a certain villager even matter if you can never find time to play your game? In the time you are sitting here crying about it and the time you spend with the animals in game you could be making bells.  Not to mention, I don't know why someone would be affected by people selling if there are so many people willing to give away free villagers like you guys have said.


----------



## hijessicarose (Aug 12, 2013)

I cannot stress this enough when I see these posts.. it's how people choose to play. If it's not affecting you then it should not be a problem.
There are many highly sought at villagers.. and there have been more and more people giving villagers away. After seeing the popularity of said villagers, people thought "Hey.. if I can make some money off of these villagers, I could use that for my own goals in the game."
Granted, some people are thinking selfishly while selling villagers. I guess I know where you're coming from because honestly, I don't see how you can possibly use 70 million bells in this game.
I've sold villagers for around 10 million, and it's all gone to a good cause in the game. I've been using it to pay off 2 houses, which is not a cheap thing. That villager was going to a great home and I received money to aid me in the game.
I'm just tired of people thinking that selling/purchasing villagers is such a bad thing. It's become a really good economy and it's helped a lot of people to reach their dream villages.


----------



## MorsMortie (Aug 12, 2013)

Lyla said:


> Some people have lives. -.-
> They go to school and work, they do not have time to spend every other hour on AC getting bells. It is not selfish neither can you measure someones desire for a villager by how many bells they are willing to make for it. I'm poor. I put in a lot of my time to AC but I still have work to do and things in my real life come first. I can't say to my boss ''Not coming in today, Marshal is on auction and I need to make bells to get him''. I give away villagers, the people I give them to are not selfish. To say its effort to give people villagers is laughable. I deserve nothing for giving people villagers for I have done bugger all to deserve a reward.



Everyone has lives, doll. Not just you. Some of us can manage our free time to get what we want, ie, villagers. Others can't. Too bad for them. Done with this thread, gonna go roll in my money now


----------



## talisheo (Aug 12, 2013)

I never said its a bad thing (hate repeating that)
I am just stating an opinion and seeing how others feel.
If we argue it's fine

I am not attacking their views I just disagree with it.


----------



## Brackets (Aug 12, 2013)

MorsMortie said:


> Everyone has lives, doll. Not just you. Some of us can manage our free time to get what we want, ie, villagers. Others can't. Too bad for them. Done with this thread, gonna go roll in my money now



Still, some people have much more free time than others, it's not just about management. I agree with Lyla's point.


----------



## hijessicarose (Aug 12, 2013)

talisheo said:


> I never said its a bad thing (hate repeating that)
> I am just stating an opinion and seeing how others feel.
> If we argue it's fine
> 
> I am not attacking their views I just disagree with it.



If you believe it's cruel, I'm pretty sure that's the equivalent of bad. Worse actually. It's kind of offensive .__.


----------



## talisheo (Aug 12, 2013)

Life is cruel but it is not a bad thing.


----------



## Aurora (Aug 12, 2013)

I find it a little bit silly. At the beginning when we all first got the game we gave them away so freely and it was really nice to have that kind of thing going on. Although I totally understand why they've gotten a price tag nowadays


----------



## hijessicarose (Aug 12, 2013)

talisheo said:


> Life is cruel but it is not a bad thing.



So animal 'cruel'ty is not a bad thing?


----------



## MisstreneDelta (Aug 12, 2013)

MorsMortie said:


> No poor person wants an expensive villager more than someone willing to pay, because they aren't working to get un-poor. This isn't the real world, where jobs are scarce for some people. It's Animal Crossing. You can TT, you can do turnips, you can even dupe if you're really desperate. You're poor because you don't want to put in any effort, or you aren't putting in enough effort, but you expect to get something other people put effort in for anyway. It's selfish.



Excuse me, but some people are busy working and have little to no time to do all that. Though money is "easy to get" as in by getting into the stalk market and trying to make your billions, it indeed DOES takes patience and luck. You have to find a person with a good price, and within a week or so, they rot if you don't get over the price you have paid for, therefore make no budget. It can take hours or even up to DAYS to find a person with all that, something most people on here, including myself don't have. I have literally seen people loose BILLIONS because they could not find a person with a good price. I can sell all the fish and beetles I want, but to accumulate for lost time, it will take FOREVER to get up to the asking price of most people for "75 million bells". Why should we be called "lazy" and "selfish" for not being able to get "sufficient funds" for a character that doesn't even have a price to begin with? Because we have a life? Because we work hard every day and need to provide for our children and families? Oh yes, that's _very_ "selfish" of us. It is a game after all. Take it too seriously and something is wrong. For those that literally spend hours on getting this money, they are either very young and not in school for summer break or not in school at ALL, or they are un-employed and have hours to waste. Simple as that. We people that work also have the right to buy a game and play for our enjoyment, and get the things all you claim is "For those that take this game seriously and put heart into it"

So, if by what you are saying is true, because I don't have 175 million bells on me, are you saying I don't deserve the character I want because I am too busy using the time I have when NOT working my butt off to try to make this money? 

If you feel that "only people who have the time to actually play this game should be able to get what they want because they waste hours of their day doing nothing but playing for a character that isn't real and that they are worth it shows their sheer determination better than you" is what you preach, than that is truly sad imo. You mention duping and all that, but for it to ruin my game, it truly isn't worth it. I have had people dupe and loose literally EVERYTHING they have, so does that make it their fault for taking your advice but not duping correctly? Of course not. 

I understand that getting these villagers are hard and they are a rare commodity etc, but, what about those that put no effort into getting those characters and are charging with a price as high as that? You mentioned that people who put a high price on certain villagers has tried and tried to get this character, and all that. If that is, then why aren't they keeping them? If you try all that for a character YOU want, only to sell it for money that is, in your opinion "easy to obtain" then sorry, but you never cared for that character to begin with. You spend all these memories and all that for that character you love only to give it away? Is your excuse "but it was to make that person, who really wanted it happy!" if that's the case, you would have given it away to him/her for free then, because "love and care" doesn't come with a price.

People DO have the right to do what they want. I agree there. It's their game. Sell away if you want, but I just have a problem with what you preach. You sold your "beloved Ankha" for bells that are "apparently" easy to get. So, what does that make you? If you have SOOOO much money and can get these bells, why sell it? Why not give it for free then? I'm sorry, but it shows you are just a hypocrite in the matter. If you literally feel that you did all that work to "get this character" just to sell it, then that just proves you did it for the bells, and nothing more.


----------



## Lyla (Aug 12, 2013)

MorsMortie said:


> Everyone has lives, doll. Not just you. Some of us can manage our free time to get what we want, ie, villagers. Others can't. Too bad for them. Done with this thread, gonna go roll in my money now



That post.. cringe!
Some people manage their free time to do more important things like social lives and volunteering. I'm sure if I stopped volunteering, being social and having a job I could laze around at home and get bells all day, but I'd rather not thanks. Some younger people may not be allowed too much time on their games. It makes no sense to say 'If you have lots of bells clearly you like this villager more than that person'. A lot of older people who have grown up with the series love some of these villagers but simply don't have the time to waste away on their 3ds' all summer long.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Aug 12, 2013)

The trading/selling of villagers is a completely new process for the games. Since it's so easy to get villagers to move into a specific persons town it was bound to wind up being monetized.

I like the idea of trading villagers or giving them away, but bringing money into it is silly. In my opinion at least.


Also, keep the debating civil.


----------



## talisheo (Aug 12, 2013)

cruelty and cruel are different words.


----------



## NickAe (Aug 12, 2013)

I don't think there are any villagers that are more "rare" than others.  There's like 300 or more animals to get.  I just think that Julian is more favorable than say...Peewee.  But I think it's all completely random, and you have less than a 0.5% of getting the exact villager you want.  It's all about luck!  If people want to go ahead and spend their millions of fake currency to get a villager that they want, then I don't think there's anything wrong with that.  If you think of the game's aesthetics, you really do have to giveaway, trade, or pay for the villagers that you ~*need to have*~.  Money is technically easy to come by if you actually sit down and play the game.  I know how easy it is to go to the island for 30 mintutes and come back with 100,000 worth of bugs and fish to sell, but sometimes I just don't want to do it.  Plus, I have a full-time job, taekwondo, a life, and friends; so I don't always have time for Animal Crossing.  If some high school kid is playing all day erreh day of their summer vacation to save 40mil bells to buy Julian...well, they earned it.  I probably would have done something like that if the Gamecube version was Wifi.  To say it's wrong, is like saying the Rosebuds Trick in The Sims is wrong.  It's an open-ended game, and I'm sure there are thousands of players that don't even know these types of communities exist for villager trades or turnip manipulation.  I'm sure they are still having the same amount of fun.


----------



## Redonkulous Homunculus (Aug 12, 2013)

I don't get this either. I like the element of surprise and the feeling of characters having lives, etc... I just let them all come and go as they please. I'm not interested in making butt-loads of money. I make enough as-is by playing the stalk market and visiting the island a few times a week. I don't feel the need to rush through this game and "break" it so to speak. I DO apprecite the pacing of the economy in this game. It seems as though you'll never run out of interesting things to do with your time or money, and money is fairly easy to come by.


----------



## Brackets (Aug 12, 2013)

If everyone wasn't so obsessed with their 'dreamies' then this wouldn't even happen  but I suppose if someone is so intent on getting a certain villager that they'd pay millions for it, let them. I'll just carry on meeting and bonding with new neighbours ^.^


----------



## keybug55 (Aug 12, 2013)

I do like giving people their dreamies, but not for money :/


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 12, 2013)

If the villager seems to be popular, you should sell the villager. You won't have enough money to buy one of your own dreamies that someone else is selling, because the seller thinks that the villager that he is selling is popular and that he wants to buy his own dreamies...


----------



## Lurrdoc (Aug 12, 2013)

- in before people say they are just pixels.
 - in before people say they are trading pixels for pixels.

honestly. if you use that excuse like i've seen a lot on this forum do, then you're practically wasting your time playing games period. pixels are fun, right? if not, you wouldn't be playing this game. "pixels are just pixels". sure, that's a fact. but i'll bet you twice that they affect how you feel. if you lose a level in a game, you get angry or overcome it. you might even be delighted at what some of these mere pixels do. just because of how they are programmed.

*my take on it is that people can do as they wish, however, i wouldn't want to sell villagers personally.*

i just hate when people use that excuse. just admit that you like the villager and/or want to use them to resell for higher and that you'd be willing to be paying for them. it's really simple. not hard. simple.


----------



## radical6 (Aug 12, 2013)

idk why people get mad about it
someone was mad at me on tumblr because i said its okay to sell villagers

i see it as adoption
and if you get 20 people asking for a villager all at once how will you choose? i mean you can have them guess but some are more devoted to the villager and will be willing to offer more 
you're just selling a villager. maybe you need money. maybe you don't know how to choose. 

though i do sell villagers sometimes i like to give them away too. idk man, it depends on your situation.


----------



## Alipopcorn (Aug 12, 2013)

I don't buy any villagers I trade. It's cruel to sell friends even if they are ugly or have a bad personality. I like it when it benefits both the traders and the villagers are happier  I mean I don't like Static, someone else loves Static! In turn they will treat Static better!


----------



## Moon Dreamer (Aug 12, 2013)

talisheo said:


> It seems like a cruel thing to do, esp at the prices they are going for. Honestly people I see why you would sell items or even trade villagers but selling?! Really? I hope I am not the only one that feels this way.



i agree with talisheo, the art of buying/selling villagers is beyond obnoxious imo. i keep seeing villagers that i would love to have being sold for 50mil which kinda bugs me, here i am practically drooling for -insert villager- and i can't afford the cute critter all i can do is grumble for a bit and then move on to find someone nice enough to let me have the villager for free


----------



## Stitched (Aug 12, 2013)

It takes me days to get the motivation to go beetle farming, so I don't have money to buy villagers.  I'm more into just letting my villagers come and go, but I've had the same town for a couple weeks, so I might TT someone out.  

That being said, even though I don't feel like paying millions of bells for a villager, that's not up to me.  People can play the game how they want.  I'm happy with giving away someone even as popular as Tangy for free.  Some people aren't.  -shrug-

BUT if someone said they'd give me money for a villager, I'd take it.  Bells are bells, lol.


----------



## Celestia (Aug 12, 2013)

I think of the bells as payment for the struggle of moving villagers out and/or finding them. Resetting for villagers really sucks. I spent over a hundred resets to get marginally popular villagers so that I could trade them for my dreamies. I could not get the villagers I wanted after resetting. I tried for over sixteen hours to get the okay ones. I'm willing to pay for my dreamies because sometimes I don't have what the other person wants. If I'm willing to pay, I hope that someone is willing to sell. 

People who do giveaways have long waiting lists. I put myself on them and hunt. I pay because I want them and want to be sure I get them asap. Do I care that I can get the same villager somewhere else for free? Or cheeper? Maybe at first, but actually having that villager I really wanted and interacting with them washes all the doubts away.

Buying and selling is all about service for me...although I have yet to sell...


----------



## crimsondeity (Aug 12, 2013)

I don't get why some people get so upset about the AC market. In general, it's done for virtual money; no one is really "losing out". I understand annoyance at people charging exorbitant amounts for unpopular/easily found villagers (although I suppose every villager is loved/hard to find for at least one person). I've been playing AC for over a decade, and this is the first time I've really gotten involved in any online communities for it; it's boggling to see how many people get so upset about how other people play an open-ended video game. If it doesn't personally affect you, why would you care? I try to avoid time travel, simply because I've done it in past games and I found it less fulfilling. Other than the first few days of release (since you can't really do much), I've avoided it. My best friend has done a lot more TT, and it doesn't affect me in the slightest. Granted, if he were to start harassing me about how he had so many more things than me, I'd point out that we were playing differently; his abundance of items has nothing to do with skill. But he doesn't, and thus it's none of my business.

There will always be people who feel like giving away things instead of charging for them. There will always be people who charge. Neither is wrong, as long as they're honest. If someone chooses to charge a trillion bells for a villager, more power to them. If the price is too high for my tastes, I'll pass. But that villager won't care if they go for free or if they're sold to the highest bidder. They aren't real, and the only feelings they have are the ones they're programmed to feel. And no one is forcing me to pay.


----------



## hijessicarose (Aug 12, 2013)

Lurrdoc said:


> - in before people say they are just pixels.
> - in before people say they are trading pixels for pixels.
> 
> honestly. if you use that excuse like i've seen a lot on this forum do, then you're practically wasting your time playing games period. pixels are fun, right? if not, you wouldn't be playing this game. "pixels are just pixels". sure, that's a fact. but i'll bet you twice that they affect how you feel. if you lose a level in a game, you get angry or overcome it. you might even be delighted at what some of these mere pixels do. just because of how they are programmed.
> ...



People wouldn't be saying it's "just pixels" if it weren't for the ones trying to find some moral reasoning behind by it's wrong..when it's just a silly way of thinking about it. It's not as though real life creatures are being mistreated. There is no morally wrong reason for selling villagers because it's *just a game*. Yes, it affects our emotions but when others are describing it as cruel or negative, it's a tad ridiculous. People have found ways to use the system for their own gain and if that's how they want to play, by all means. But don't tell me I'm a bad person for selling pixels because then I will laugh in your face. (Not you specifically, but whoever believes this.) >__>


----------



## Nineflower (Aug 12, 2013)

People will play the game as they like and "sell" villagers when there's a demand for it but I still have my pet-peeves around the issue... For example, it bothers me when people post on the Villager Giveaway thread, requesting villagers, especially when they announce they want to PAY bells for them. And that "sales transactions" aren't formalized because people flake out, decide to change their mind to sell to a higher bider, mess up delivery with TT or some other excuse. There's not always a bad consequence if someone fails to meet the agreement or deliberately hurts feelings for the sake of higher profit.

I feel like it's much easier to be generous by giving your unwanted villagers away to those who first respond, or treat it as a formalized adoption, and live by the golden rule in general.


----------



## hijessicarose (Aug 13, 2013)

Nineflower said:


> People will play the game as they like and "sell" villagers when there's a demand for it but I still have my pet-peeves around the issue... For example, it bothers me when people post on the Villager Giveaway thread, requesting villagers, especially when they announce they want to PAY bells for them. And that "sales transactions" aren't formalized because people flake out, decide to change their mind to sell to a higher bider, mess up delivery with TT or some other excuse. There's not always a bad consequence if someone fails to meet the agreement or deliberately hurts feelings for the sake of higher profit.
> 
> I feel like it's much easier to be generous by giving your unwanted villagers away to those who first respond, or treat it as a formalized adoption, and live by the golden rule in general.



I agree about the posts on the Villager Giveaway thread, it's a bit frustrating but a lot of them are posted by mistake (the two villager threads are sticky'd right next to each other, after all!)
As for sales transactions, you're agreeing to trade with/buy from/sell to a stranger on the internet. Although it'd be nice for everyone to keep their end of the bargain, things happen and people flake out. It's the risk you run when deciding to participate in it. I've had multiple people end a trade/giveaway with me because they've gotten a higher offer. It is a frustrating thing, but I learned to get over it because it was my choice to participate in the trade and I should have known there isn't a 100% guarantee that people will be trustworthy. /:


----------



## ben_nyc (Aug 13, 2013)

talisheo said:


> Life is cruel but it is not a bad thing.





hijessicarose said:


> So animal 'cruel'ty is not a bad thing?



She's got you there, friend.  ^_^


----------



## Zanessa (Aug 13, 2013)

I think it has to do with patience. No one has the patience to do 500+ resets when they can just pay 2M for their dream villager and get them in two days. 
I would never sell or buy villagers because it goes against what I think is right and wrong, but if you don't like it, don't do it. Just like everything else in this world because it will be done whether people like it or not.

EDIT: Well, okay "not everyone" instead of "no one". But I doubt anyone has the time to do that.. :/


----------



## radical6 (Aug 13, 2013)

hijessicarose said:


> People wouldn't be saying it's "just pixels" if it weren't for the ones trying to find some moral reasoning behind by it's wrong..when it's just a silly way of thinking about it. It's not as though real life creatures are being mistreated. There is no morally wrong reason for selling villagers because it's *just a game*. Yes, it affects our emotions but when others are describing it as cruel or negative, it's a tad ridiculous. People have found ways to use the system for their own gain and if that's how they want to play, by all means. But don't tell me I'm a bad person for selling pixels because then I will laugh in your face. (Not you specifically, but whoever believes this.) >__>



thank you!!
i mean i like villagers, but they're not real. they can't exist irl. i love my villagers a lot, but i won't sacrifice my family for them.

people compare it to slavery ?? but they're different things. the villager gets a loving home at the end, so how is it cruel? i dont understand. whoever is buying them is paying so much because they love that villager. its not cruel. they'll love the villager in the end and be very happy. i mean you're doing a giveaway, and its first come first serve. you would have no chance if you didn't post first.
if the person is okay with buying it for whatever bells, then fine! i mean to that person paying 5m bells probably isn't much, if they're rich.


----------



## Beanie (Aug 13, 2013)

I think it all comes down to human nature; there are simply all kinds of people out there. Well, here's my opinion. And I've said similar things with the debate about people inflating seasonal items. I think the second someone places a value on something, they can decide ultimately whether they want to buy at that price. I didn't buy any of my villagers, solely because I don't actually have a lot of time to make bells, I don't play the stock market (Don't feel like tipping a crazy amount just to sell my turnips), so my income literally comes from no where when I don't bore myself to sleep with beetles; I would also prefer to spend time with my villagers or fish for my encyclopedia because I feel like that is more productive. That's why I chose to spend money on an extra copy so I can do my own resets. I spent a LOT of time but it didn't seem so bad since I'm just pushing buttons and multi-tasking and I would be so tired I could be almost falling asleep but I keep telling myself "one last reset"...eventually I got them all. I am just rambling now..anyway...I understand why people don't sell villagers, and I understand people who do since I don't see any problem with selling them. But I also don't put an "auto buy" value, I also just ask people to offer. If I think the offer is fair I'll accept, it really is that simple!

Not to mention sometimes you give a villager away, and get shrugged away by the adopter and it's just like "meh, I spend my time resetting towns, TTing to make someone happy, only to not get a thanks". I mean, it's not asking for much...just manners.


----------



## Bea (Aug 13, 2013)

O.O
This creeps me out beyond belief.


----------



## Farobi (Aug 13, 2013)

A week ago or so i really hated the whole villager trafficking thing.

I kinda still do, but now i sold Lucky for 18m and I dont mind.


----------



## Lurrdoc (Aug 13, 2013)

hijessicarose said:


> People wouldn't be saying it's "just pixels" if it weren't for the ones trying to find some moral reasoning behind by it's wrong..when it's just a silly way of thinking about it. It's not as though real life creatures are being mistreated. There is no morally wrong reason for selling villagers because it's *just a game*. Yes, it affects our emotions but when others are describing it as cruel or negative, it's a tad ridiculous. People have found ways to use the system for their own gain and if that's how they want to play, by all means. But don't tell me I'm a bad person for selling pixels because then I will laugh in your face. (Not you specifically, but whoever believes this.) >__>



Pretty much. I am defending both sides, however, I just hate that excuse in particular. 

I don't think people should get so worked up over it. If you try hard enough usually you can get your dream villagers yourself or for free from others without even having to pay so I don't see what the complaints are about.


----------



## Batofara (Aug 13, 2013)

MorsMortie explains it so well

---

It kinda looks like all of this started when I tried to buy Coco for 10 mil on a bunch of New Leaf forums, then everyone seemed to follow and do the same thing after that. Before that, I saw a Coco auction that I failed to win (they bidded 15 mil) and an Agent S auction (they bidded 2.2 mil). After these first 3 threads (I've never seen a villager being sold for bells before these 3 threads), everyone seemed to follow suit since it looked like this could be an easy way to make some money and get villagers

I reaaaaally reaaaaaaaaaaaallly wanted Coco x.x Like, I was willing to do almost anything. I was even planning on doing the reset trick until I got her (after randomly going through all 300 possible villagers). I always kept looking through the villager giveaway and trading sections. But everytime I found Coco, they would be asking to get someone like Marshal, Ankha, or Whitney. Every. Single. Time. And I didn't have these rare villagers, I was stuck with whatever I had. So I guessed I would never have Coco.

Until that one day; Someone was holding an auction for Coco. I thought that was my chance to finally get what I've always wanted without needing to have Marshal or Ankha. I put all my bells I had (3 million) into the auction because I was desperate for her. Someone else was as desperate for her as me, and another 15 million was automatically put onto the thread. I lost.

But I did have the hope that maybe I can finally get Coco. I believed that know that people are willing to give up villagers for bells, it's possible that I can achieve getting Coco through hard work; by getting an insane amount of bells and giving it to someone. I put all of my money into turnips that next sunday. I watched turnip threads carefully to find high prices as soon as possible. Once I sold all of my turnips, I called it my "Coco money".

I put up a thread for Coco in different forums, saying that I would pay 10 mil for Coco. I got so many offers rush at me at once, I was so happy. I was finally able to get the only villager that I reaaallly wanted. I was sooo happy xD

---

Selling villagers makes both parties happy. One person gets the villager that they wanted. The other gets rewarded for helping someone else out.

People don't have to have the "rare and elusive" villagers that everyone wants just to be able to get a villager that they love. Now, with enough hard work, you can get any villager that you want without needing someone from that tiny group of popular villagers. It's possible for EVERYONE to fulfill their dreams, not just the few lucky people that happen to find Marshal or Ankha in the campsite

It may not seem right, but think about it. Isn't it a good thing if you're able to make 2 people very happy at the same time? The only "people" that seem to be harmed are the villagers since you're selling them for money. But the thing is, who's happiness is more important: the villagers in the game or the people that play it? The thing is, the villagers aren't even real. I doubt they even feel bad in-game either, they're pretty much indifferent

It makes people happy. That's why people do it


----------



## hijessicarose (Aug 13, 2013)

tsundere said:


> thank you!!
> i mean i like villagers, but they're not real. they can't exist irl. i love my villagers a lot, but i won't sacrifice my family for them.
> 
> people compare it to slavery ?? but they're different things. the villager gets a loving home at the end, so how is it cruel? i dont understand. whoever is buying them is paying so much because they love that villager. its not cruel. they'll love the villager in the end and be very happy. i mean you're doing a giveaway, and its first come first serve. you would have no chance if you didn't post first.
> if the person is okay with buying it for whatever bells, then fine! i mean to that person paying 5m bells probably isn't much, if they're rich.



I like the way you put it.
If someone is willing to spend THAT much money on a villager, they are obviously going to a good home to a player who wants them in their town and will interact with them often.
So, why is it cruel again..?


----------



## Zanessa (Aug 13, 2013)

Well reading through opinions, I've made up a new opinion.

Whether you like it or not, it's going to happen. If you really want something, you'll either wait or do whatever it takes to get them. I wouldn't pay millions for a villager because to me, it's not that serious, but no hate or judgement to anyone who does. It's just dedication.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 13, 2013)

It's all just an opinion. I personally wouldn't pay a single bell for a villager when if I wait long enough, I'll get someone to move in eventually. But I don't really care to fill my town with all the cutest/popular villagers. 
It's like real life, you can't choose who moves into the house next to you. So, you meet them and become friends because they live by you. And if you don't like who moved in, go about your business and ignore them until they leave. 
I like to meet new villagers because you never know who will surprise you!


----------



## Mia (Aug 13, 2013)

Selling is just another way to make bells for some people because they know that there are other people willing to give the bells for that dream villager.


----------



## Dr J (Aug 13, 2013)

Because bells makes the world go round.

Personally, I like to overprice items I'm selling at Re-Tail and wait for the animals to buy the items from me. I sold a mushroom tv to an animal for 6k once lol

edit: forgot to add that I'd tried to sell em at 500k+ at first, but the animals refused so I slowly lowered the price until they started buying them[and feeling bad for doing so after buying them]


----------



## amybear91 (Aug 13, 2013)

Personally, I'd rather wait to get my villagers than pay loads for them because I don't mind puting in the work and I'd rather concentrate on getting PWP's and paying off my house before I spend loads of bells I don't necessarily have on villagers, no matter how much I want them. That's just me though, each to their own and all that.


----------



## Midgetsc (Aug 13, 2013)

I personally think that selling villagers is fine.

It's like my mom always says when I tell her I need to do something in a game- "No, it's just pixels. If your pixel horse is dying, you can just make another horse out of pixels."

I mean, yeah, you can't just summon villagers, but hey, it's not like we're selling slaves. IRL, would you get freaked out if someone sold a dog at a pet store? No, because that dog is going to a loving home with people who want them. I might not want my villager, but somebody else probably would love that villager.

Several people have said that bells are easy to make, so if bells _are_ easy to make, what's wrong with people buying things with easy-to-make bells that they can easily get again? Maybe I don't like Goose, but chances are, somebody who likes Goose will want him and will be willing to pay. I think it's only fair that I make a little profit from all the countless resets I've done to achieve Goose. Now, Goose I'd probably give away for free, but I'm just using him as an example.

If I were to find Marshal and two people both asked for him, one providing nothing to compensate me for the time I spent getting him, and one willing to pay a bunch of bell bags, I'm obviously going to want to profit from Marshal. This is especially seen in the cuter villagers who people have a hard time letting go of, because people get attatched to them and want some money so they can find something just as good to make up for the time they spent getting that villager and then having to get rid of them just when they thought, "Hm. Maybe I like this villager."

Anyways, when people sell villagers, we're not selling slaves. We're not selling people, we're not saying, "Oh, I don't like this villager, so let me turn a profit and get rid of them." We're giving them to people who _want_ that villager, and IRL, when you want a cute, furry animal, chances are, you pay for that cute, furry animal. That's all the Animal Crossing villagers are; cute, furry animals, which are fun to collect. They aren't real, they're pixels that are fun to look at but eventually we'll all put down the game and move on in life.

Lastly, when people give you bells, it's not like you're giving them actual money. That's just a little bag that somebody drew up and stuck into a video game. All those 99,000 bell bags sitting in your pockets are actually just pixels. Sure, you spent a few hours getting it, but somebody probably spent a few hours getting what you're buying them with. Thus, it's a fair trade.

Now, this is just my opinion. Other people have their own opinions. But this is mine, and you can agree or disagree; I don't really care, because, in the end, we're just arguing over which is better: selling pixel animals for pixel money, or just giving them away. None of it's _real_, so why _does_ it matter what people choose to do with their villagers? I usually give them away, but occasionally, I'm going to want a bit of profit. Why? Because I can't build things like the campsite and PWPs that increase the worth of my town and make animals want to move in _without_ that profit.

Anyways, that post dragged out a bit. But whateves.


----------



## Brackets (Aug 13, 2013)

ShinyYoshi said:


> It's all just an opinion. I personally wouldn't pay a single bell for a villager when if I wait long enough, I'll get someone to move in eventually. But I don't really care to fill my town with all the cutest/popular villagers.
> It's like real life, you can't choose who moves into the house next to you. So, you meet them and become friends because they live by you. And if you don't like who moved in, go about your business and ignore them until they leave.
> I like to meet new villagers because you never know who will surprise you!



I totally agree with you! I love meeting new villagers and giving everyone a chance :3 just like in real life.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 13, 2013)

Honestly I don't see what's so wrong with selling villagers. Anyone can do it, anyone doesn't have to do it. If someone complains about selling villagers, just ignore the subject all in all and move on! No one's forcing you to sell pixels that you can get again.


----------



## Gizmodo (Aug 13, 2013)

Im planning on also letting some natural villagers move i without resetting tbh, i have enough dreamies and sometimes its nice to get a randomner move in who i may grow to like  or an enemy to enjoy disliking


----------



## Hamsterific (Aug 13, 2013)

I don't think it's wrong but it is a little weird. I think it makes the game a little _too_ easy when you're selling a villager for 10m+ and it's really not how the game was intended to be played (in my opinion). But I have no problem with other people doing it and I've certainly been tempted to at times


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 13, 2013)

Gizmodo said:


> Im planning on also letting some natural villagers move i without resetting tbh, i have enough dreamies and sometimes its nice to get a randomner move in who i may grow to like  or an enemy to *enjoy disliking *



LOL. I only dislike Agnes for her look but I like all my current villagers so far.


----------



## moniquesx (Aug 13, 2013)

I asked the same question whenever I see people selling dream villagers for millions! I never charge when it comes to someone's dream villager. I even end up ending giving that person a gift or some perfect fruit after coming into my town. I always tend to find people who are giving away their dream villagers & not selling them, it only seems right. But everyone has a different opinion on it, that's just mine!


----------



## Mya (Aug 13, 2013)

Selling villagers in Animal Crossing? How come that doesn't sound quite right to me.. How is someone going to sell a villager? I never really got how that works.. Do they ask them to move out with them or something? Hmm..


----------



## TeddysMama711 (Aug 13, 2013)

Mya said:


> Selling villagers in Animal Crossing? How come that doesn't sound quite right to me.. How is someone going to sell a villager? I never really got how that works.. Do they ask them to move out with them or something? Hmm..



When someone is packed up in boxes, the person buying will go to your town and talk to them and that villager will move into their town.


----------



## Mya (Aug 13, 2013)

TeddysMama711 said:


> When someone is packed up in boxes, the person buying will go to your town and talk to them and that villager will move into their town.


Ohhhh Okay, thank you so much! ^^


----------



## princelio (Aug 13, 2013)

Ehhhh I don't really care that people do this. I think everyone is entitled to play the game however they want as long as they're not harming anyone else's experience (aka griefing them or destroying their stuff - someone selling something you can't afford isn't harming your experience, you'll be okay!)

Personally I don't really sell or trade villagers. I've THOUGHT about trading before, but the whole thing weirds me out a little, but only on a personal level - I'm afraid of being scammed. The fact that people buy and trade doesn't bother me. I just personally prefer to give villagers away, because I like helping people get their dream villagers, and because a lot of nice people here have helped me get mine too!

But I will say that I did invest my own money in a second cartridge to do this, and have spent countless hours (and why yes, I do have a life, including a partner, hobbies, and two jobs, as it's come up earlier in the thread) resetting and trying to get popular villagers to give to other people, so I could totally understand why someone would want compensation for that. It's seriously monotonous. No one_ has_ to do it, but if it's a service they want to provide and make bells off of, there's nothing wrong with that.


----------



## $$$$moneymoney$$$$ (Aug 13, 2013)

greed
characters like marshal and ankha are wanted the most, i see them on every 3 dream lists
who wouldn't jump at the opportunity to sell them


----------



## Sleepy (Aug 13, 2013)

Black marketing virtual animals is fun. Plus the animals find homes where they are truly appreciated. 

If you do not like this, you surely do not like real life pet stores  People just want to create their idea of a perfect town. There isn't anything wrong with a little swapping.


----------



## allsquirrels (Aug 13, 2013)

Add me to the selling-villagers-is-weird column. 

I get why people do it. Just trying to give villagers away for free, I find it a fair bit of work to find an adopter and get schedules and the internet cooperating enough to meet. Not receiving even a small tip for my efforts makes me feel taken for granted and a bit less motivated to go through the trouble in the future. But I still cringe a bit at the idea of straight up selling friendship to the highest bidder. Like those fundraiser events where dates with hot guys or gals are auctioned off, I know it's harmless but I still steer clear because it makes me uncomfortable.


----------



## irisubunny (Aug 13, 2013)

hijessicarose said:


> People wouldn't be saying it's "just pixels" if it weren't for the ones trying to find some moral reasoning behind by it's wrong..when it's just a silly way of thinking about it. It's not as though real life creatures are being mistreated. There is no morally wrong reason for selling villagers because it's *just a game*. Yes, it affects our emotions but when others are describing it as cruel or negative, it's a tad ridiculous. People have found ways to use the system for their own gain and if that's how they want to play, by all means. But don't tell me I'm a bad person for selling pixels because then I will laugh in your face. (Not you specifically, but whoever believes this.) >__>




Oh my god thank you. That's exactly what I'm thinking through reading this whole entire thread. I can't see how trading unreal characters in a video game for not even real money is cruel, selfish, fowl and just disgusting, as some people are describing. I don't understand it at all. It's a game. I have sold one villager before, I can't say I hate myself for it and I'm utterly disgusted about it. Why should I call selling pixels cruel.


----------



## TeddysMama711 (Aug 13, 2013)

missbunnehful said:


> Oh my god thank you. That's exactly what I'm thinking through reading this whole entire thread. I can't see how trading unreal characters in a video game for not even real money is cruel, selfish, fowl and just disgusting, as some people are describing. I don't understand it at all. It's a game. I have sold one villager before, I can't say I hate myself for it and I'm utterly disgusted about it. Why should I call selling pixels cruel.



Some people say its "creepy" too, like how is it creepy. I find old men who prey on children creepy, not selling virtual people on a game  LOL

And if selling virtual people on a game is cruel, just think of all the beautiful children being adopted every single day! What a terrible world we live in!!


----------



## Chris (Aug 13, 2013)

allsquirrels said:


> I get why people do it. Just trying to give villagers away for free, I find it a fair bit of work to find an adopter and get schedules and the internet cooperating enough to meet.



This. I've given away and sold villagers and it can sometimes take hours - especially when there are unexpected waits in one being collected due to real life intervening. 

I think it's silly how much are prepared to pay, but I agree with the concept of it. I wouldn't pay 10m for a villager but if someone else is prepared to then why stop them? The couple of times I've sold villagers I've not asked for a set price - I've just asked for the person to PM me an offer. I ask for offers more to see who actually wants the villager because they genuinely want them, rather than them thinking they can get it for free off me only to sell off themselves for 50m the very next day. However, more than once I've agreed to what I think is an insane offer for that villager and then right at the end turned around and told the person to either half their offer or just keep their money altogether (depending on how generous I'm feeling at the time).


----------



## Gingersnap (Aug 13, 2013)

Some prices I will agree are insane. I've never sold a villager before, but I'm thinking of auctioning Erik when he decides to leave since I really need money.
But I do like giving away villagers though, I think it's really nice to the people whose dreamies are really hard to get. Every dream villager I get from the thread, I'm always happy and grateful. It makes me want to get another copy of the game and help people out.


----------



## Rosalie1991 (Aug 13, 2013)

I think its a new way to play Animal Crossing, its not my way, but its good there is one.


----------



## Batofara (Aug 13, 2013)

People buy the villager because they really want them. Getting that villager makes them happy.

People sell the villager because it gives them to go through the trouble of giving someone a villager. They can use those bells to get their own dream villagers, which makes them happy. Or any other item they may want, still making them happy

Selling villagers makes 2 people happy: both the seller and the buyer

Is there really anything bad going on when all people involved are happy?


----------



## Bea (Aug 13, 2013)

I understand why people do it and by all means play your way it's just a bit too underground animal trafficking for my taste.


----------

